# Breeding for 1st Gen mini Nubians



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Alright - so i thought I had my breeding plans all set out - I was getting a polled Nigerian dwarf buck with great milking background next week to breed to my pure bred Nubian yearling who has huge udder and milk in her background. Well she came into a standing heat today and would NOT shut up! usually so quiet but just screaming up to the buck pen all morning and into this early afternoon - I gave in and bred her to my 1st Gen buckling with blue eye's - he has dam with huge udder and production so honestly still a very good breeding. I was just wanting polled out of this breeding and was breeding her to a buck that throws a lot of flash since she is mostly black with broken belt and frosted ears/mussle. I guess I will just breed that polled buck to my other Nubian who is moon spotted - I just hope he doesn't white wash those moon spots. Pictured below is my MDGA 1st gen mini nubian buck (high %ND) he was summer Virtual shows grand champion JR - then the picture of the doe I bred him to she took 2nd in both county fairs in the dry yearling class for the nubians. offspring should be about 60/40% and possibility of blue eyes. The doe hocks in a little and has a slightly steeper rump than I like - BUT the buck has straight legs and flat rump so hoping all that will work out in the kids - SO this is my 1st mini breeding of the year


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with the breeding. Sounds like a nice pairing.


----------

